# iMac : SSD + exHD ou disque hybride ?



## guillaumeiii (14 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iMac mid-2007 qui marche encore relativement bien . Cependant, je dois avouer qu'il traîne un peu désormais, notamment au niveau "disque dur" (démarrage, chargements de nombreux fichiers, ouverture de programmes...). J'ai donc décidé de changer ce dernier (320 Go, à 5400 RPM il me semble). 

J'hésite entre 2 configurations : 

- un *petit SSD*, combiné avec un *disque dur externe* (1 To) sur le Firewire 800 

- un *disque dur hybride*, de type Seagate SSHD (il me semble que c'est la seule marque qui fait des SSHD pour le moment...)

Je tiens à garder le lecteur optique, même si je sais qu'il est possible d'y rajouter un disque dur :rateau:. Je préfère un disque externe branché en FW. J'aimerais cependant que celui-ci soit également compatible USB 3.0 afin d'y brancher le PC de mon frère (sous Windows). 
Quels modèles (SSD et DDur FW+USB 3.0 me conseillerez-vous ? 
Et quel taille pour le SSD : _*64 *_ou _*128 *_(sachant que je compte y stocker OS X, la musique (~40Go) et mes documents (~5 Go) --> les films et photos sur le DDur) ?
Autrement, peut-on faire [manuellement] un _*Fusion Drive*_ avec un disque dur externe ?

Autrement, j'hésite franchement avec un disque dur hybride, étant donné leur prix très bas . La gamme Momentus ou la nouvelle dite "SSHD" *tient-elle vraiment les promesses affichées* ? Sur un iMac Core 2 Duo datant de 2007, peut-on s'attendre à des performances de type SSD (sur le boot et le chargement des progs du moins) ?

Voilà, merci de m'indiquer ce que vous en dites et ce que vous feriez à ma place. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

guillaumeiii

*PS : Je viens de lire que remplacer le disque dur d'origine par un autre sur un iMac 2009 poserait des problèmes de ventilation (qui tournerait à fond tout le temps). Est-ce le cas sur l'iMac 2007 également ? Et si oui, existe-t-il un moyen d'arranger cela ?*


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Expérience perso avec un disque dur hybride (Momentus XT) : très bien dès lors qu'il n'y a qu'une seule personne (session) qui utilise la machine, toujours avec les mêmes applications.

Dès lors qu'on utilise la machine à 3 personnes (3 sessions ouvertes, chacun ses applications) l'intérêt de l'hybride disparait.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Expérience perso avec un disque dur hybride (Momentus XT) : très bien dès lors qu'il n'y a qu'une seule personne (session) qui utilise la machine, toujours avec les mêmes applications.
> 
> Dès lors qu'on utilise la machine à 3 personnes (3 sessions ouvertes, chacun ses applications) l'intérêt de l'hybride disparait.



A te lire, on peut déduire qu'avec un SSD de grande taille, on sera mieux servi si on veut avoir au moins deux sessions sur sa machine. N'importe comment je ne garde jamais deux sessions ouvertes en même temps


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2013)

Je pense qu'effectivement, être plusieurs utilisateurs d'une même machine est une limitation pour les disques hybrides (pas pour les SSD )


----------



## guillaumeiii (14 Août 2013)

En loccurrence je n'ai qu'une seule session... donc ça pourrait le faire. J'hésite beaucoup...

Y'a t'il également ce problème de ventilation lorsqu'on change le DDur d'origine de l'iMac avec un autre HDD ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2013)

guillaumeiii a dit:


> Y'a t'il également ce problème de ventilation lorsqu'on change le DDur d'origine de l'iMac avec un autre HDD ?


Oui pour les iMacs 2011, mais je suis quasiment sûr qu'il n'y a pas de problème pour les iMacs 2007.


----------



## guillaumeiii (15 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui pour les iMacs 2011, mais je suis quasiment sûr qu'il n'y a pas de problème pour les iMacs 2007.



Ok merci beaucoup pour votre aide. 

Petite question : avez-vous acheté des outils spéciaux pour soulever la dalle de l'iMac (j'imagine que le démontage de l'iMac 2011 est le même que celui de 2007 ? ) ? 
J'ai vu qu'iFixit en propose, mais je me demandais si ça valait le coup de payer ces bidules...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2013)

guillaumeiii a dit:


> Petite question : avez-vous acheté des outils spéciaux pour soulever la dalle de l'iMac (j'imagine que le démontage de l'iMac 2011 est le même que celui de 2007 ? ) ?


Sur l'iMac 2012 j'ai fait faire le boulot par un concessionnaire agréé Je n'ai donc jamais fait moi même.


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2013)

Je ne sais pas pour l'iMac, en revanche pour le disque hybride, j'ai un avis.
Sur mon Mac Mini 2009, j'ai changé le disque 5400t/m pour un Momentus XT750 (7200t/m, 8Go SSD)
Une seule session ouverte.
J'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir un SSD (IDE, comme celui de mes portables G3 G4, pas un SATA III)
Ca booste vraiment bien, mon Mini a une deuxième vie. Et un stockage conséquent !


----------



## sclicer (17 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je peux te donner un retour "des plus proches".
En effet je dispose d'un Imac mid-2007 que j'ai upgradé grâce à l'aide du forum.

Je suis monté à 4go de Ram (bientôt 6go).
Et j'ai remplacé mon HDD par un Momentus XT de 500go  (Firmware 28) associé à un disque dur externe WD 2to en FW800.


Au niveau des retours, l'ordinateur est vraiment plus réactif qu'à son achat.
Je l'utilise en une seule session, et j'utilise toujours la même main de logiciel (Safari, Itunes, Word, Iphoto et SPP).
L'ordinateur semble bien géré ce petit HDD hybride.

En effet au bout d'un peu moins d'une semaine, il s'est rodé à mon usage et l'impression de réactivité est grandement apparue.
Certes je ne suis pas à la réactivité totale de mon MBA 2012, offerte par son SSD. Néanmoins à usage réel, à mes yeux, il est tout aussi rapide.


Donc pour moi l'expérience ce tente.
Néanmoins je me rend compte, que stockant toujours tout sur des DD externe, le critère de l'espace de stockage du Momentus n'est plus déterminant.
Bon certes j'était partit sur celui-ci car à l'époque il était également moins cher que les SSD.

Aujourd'hui, si j'avais le choix, je pense que je partirais peux être sur un SSD 256go. Mais là encore c'est un "rêve de geek", tant mon mac rempli aisément ses fonctions.
Et de nos jours les prix des SSD ont vraiment diminués, donc à toi de voir la quantité de stockage donc tu as besoin sur ton DD interne - à prix équivalent évidement-.

Mais attention, n'ayant jamais mis un SSD dans un imac 2007, je ne sais pas si le TRIM est activé.
Je ne sis pas expert, mais à ce que j'ai compris celui-ci empêche une trop rapide détérioration du disque.

Quant à la partie démontage.
J'ai suivi un excellent tutoriel  : http://xsolutions.free.fr/home/mac/hardware/changer-disque-imac.php
Pratique bien l'opération dans un lieu sans poussière et soit prudent et précis dans les étapes.

Pour ma part j'ai remarqué qu'un peu de poussières s'étaient infiltrées, elles sont assez visible sur fond blanc. Mais bon j'ai effectué cette opération il y a 2ans, je vais donc faire un bon nettoyage.
Attention également à bien nettoyer les ventilateurs, ça serait bête de démonter l'imac et de ne pas y penser.

Au final l'imac est donc très réactif (pour mon usage).
Mais n'est pas silencieux comme mon MBA.
Il ne l'a jamais été, et je ne sais pas si cela vient du fait qu'il y a toujours un HD mécanique à l'intérieur (vs le SSD du MBA) même si avec des tests de performances je ne l'entend pas réellement gratter. Je pense donc à une erreur de ma part dans le démontage, je verrais ça très bientôt.



edit : 
Par contre je suis sous Snow Léopard.
J'aimerais changer d'OS pour pouvoir utiliser le magic trakpad, dois-je attendre Maverick ou télécharger tout de suite ML ?


----------



## guillaumeiii (17 Août 2013)

@sclicer : Merci beaucoup pour ce retour. À propos de l'update, je pensais qu'il n'était pas possible de passer de Snow Leopard à ML directement, et qu'il fallait passer par Lion... Autrement, je ferai l'étape personnellement, histoire de s'assurer que Mavericks s'installe correctement.

Autrement, je me suis décidé pour le combo SSD + DDur externe. J'ai de toute façon besoin d'un disque dur externe pour mon PC portable, et je préfère la "puissance assurée" de 256gb de SSD au plus gros et moins cher SSHD qui pourrait avoir des limites dans quelques temps.

Bref, merci beaucoup à tous pour vos conseils.


----------



## jeje (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir 

J'ai décidé de prolonger mon iMac mi 2007 20". Il y a un an j'avais mis un DD WD Green 1,5 To avec 64 Mo de cache.  Cela avait bien accéléré le Mac et aussi résolu mon manque de place

J'ai également 6go de Ram (oui c'est possible sur cet iMac )

J'ai donc commandé un SSD crucial m500 de 240 go et un DD WD black d 750 go 2,5"et tout ce qu'il faut pour installer le SSD a la place du DD et le 2,5" a la place du superdrive qui passera en externe. L'objectif est de faire un fusion drive. 


A suivre dans quelques jours (le caddy arrive d'Allemagne et c'est pas rapide...)


----------



## jeje (28 Novembre 2013)

Installation effectuée hier soir.

J'ai perdu pas mal de temps pour fixer le SSD ... Car le système d'accrochage du 3,5" n'est pas compatible avec le support OCZ acheté. Bref avec une petite mousse, du papier alu, du scotch et du double face j'ai réussi a bien accrocher le tout (via le système d'origine!). Le ssd est fixé avec une seule vis sur son support. Pour le petit HDD, c'était plus simple, le caddy était presque parfait (juste un trou en plastique à agrandir). 

Photos à venir sous peu!

Mon mac a pris un coup de jeune (cf Xbench - ). On sent bien la réactivité (boot, ouverture des applications, ...)..


Results	217.24	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.3
		System Version		10.9 (13A603)
		Physical RAM		6144 MB
		Model		iMac7,1
		Drive Type		iMac Fusion
	CPU Test	163.80	
		GCD Loop	282.59	14.90 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	127.84	3.04 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	108.88	3.59 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	258.09	44.94 Mops/sec
	Memory Test	168.35	
		System	197.92	
			Allocate	1043.55	3.83 Malloc/sec
			Fill	135.86	6605.95 MB/sec
			Copy	146.21	3019.99 MB/sec
		Stream	146.47	
			Copy	135.81	2805.03 MB/sec
			Scale	142.55	2944.99 MB/sec
			Add	154.97	3301.25 MB/sec
			Triad	154.35	3301.90 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	237.91	
		Line	281.54	18.74 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	263.49	78.67 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	228.21	18.60 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	212.06	5.35 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	218.74	13.68 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	210.63	
		Spinning Squares	210.63	267.19 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	277.81	
		Elements	277.81	1.27 Krefresh/sec
	Disk Test	330.70	
		Sequential	197.22	
			Uncached Write	427.58	262.53 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	349.33	197.65 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	78.84	23.07 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	417.27	209.72 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	1023.09	
			Uncached Write	979.02	103.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	644.07	206.19 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	2277.31	16.14 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	1115.40	206.97 MB/sec [256K blocks]


Avant :

Results	162.37	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.3
		System Version		10.9 (13A603)
		Physical RAM		6144 MB
		Model		iMac7,1
		Drive Type		WDC WD15EARS-00MVWB0
	CPU Test	165.44	
		GCD Loop	283.06	14.92 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	128.20	3.05 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	111.17	3.67 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	259.79	45.24 Mops/sec
	Memory Test	170.10	
		System	195.57	
			Allocate	1040.98	3.82 Malloc/sec
			Fill	134.24	6527.24 MB/sec
			Copy	144.30	2980.42 MB/sec
		Stream	150.50	
			Copy	137.86	2847.46 MB/sec
			Scale	145.12	2998.21 MB/sec
			Add	160.93	3428.12 MB/sec
			Triad	160.79	3439.60 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	235.76	
		Line	279.91	18.64 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	255.41	76.25 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	226.72	18.48 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	211.97	5.35 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	217.76	13.62 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	207.58	
		Spinning Squares	207.58	263.33 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	273.93	
		Elements	273.93	1.26 Krefresh/sec
	Disk Test	81.17	
		Sequential	151.22	
			Uncached Write	207.92	127.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	185.13	104.74 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	85.24	24.95 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	221.80	111.47 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	55.47	
			Uncached Write	18.12	1.92 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	407.58	130.48 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	109.40	0.78 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	187.65	34.82 MB/sec [256K blocks]


 PS : le superdrive mis dans le boîtier externe fonctionne. Il faut juste le brancher directement à l'imac et pas par un hub (dans ce cas le disque tourne sans fin et rien ne se passe) . Je n'ai pas utilisé la deuxième prise UBS vers une prise jack d'alimentation. JE suppose que dans le cas d'un hub USB, il faut le mettre pour avoir assez de puissance.

A+


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2013)

Vous ne flippez pas à avoir 2 disques agrégés en un seul volume ?
Pour moi, c'est comme le Raid 0. Des performances max avec un niveau de sécurité Mini


----------



## jeje (28 Novembre 2013)

Non...

Mais je fais toujours 2 sauvegardes : une avec CCC et l'autre avec time machine. 



A+


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est comme le Raid 0. Des performances max avec un niveau de sécurité Mini


J'ai travaillé pendant 1 an / 1 an et demi avec 2 dd 10000 tours/min en RAID 0.
Plus un dd dédié à TM et deux clones (un interne et un externe).

C'est pas mal le RAID 0 associé à une bonne stratégie de sauvegarde


----------



## jeje (30 Novembre 2013)

Voici les photos :

avant :
Un disque 1,5 TO WD green 64 Mo cache (mis en place il y a 1,5 ans) et le superdrive






Après
un SSD crucial m500 240 Go et un disque WD black 750 Go à la place du superdrive...le tout en fusion drive






à noter la fixation Macgyver du SSD.


----------

